# UN-Recycled Goodness



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

1952-'53 *Schwinn* 'B6' *Auto Cycle* - UNrestored - **Original**









Photo Credit: eBay









Photo Credit: hSh


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I had a boss that used to collect old schwinns. He had a 5 car garage full of them and whenever he had a company BBQ he'd show them off. According to conversations with him you have likely over a $1000 bike right there to even half @ssed collectors.


----------



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

As a bona fide, half-a$$ed 'collector', please tell your (former) boss this for me: *THANK YOU (!)*

I had no idea of the bike's value - Not even when I recently bought it for $725 - (***Delivered***)

I just knew - and *know* - *I LOVE IT*

It has exactly:
- Three (3) replaced fasteners (i.e., small nuts & bolts to attach the rear fender/rack assembly)
- A new chain (Which I installed... - Just because... - And I *kept* the original chain...)

FACT: I even 'marked' the replacements w/brass washers...It is *very* safe w/me...I even keep *records*...

Moreover, I have wanted a bike like this *ALL MY LIFE*

*BONUS TRACK*
• Robert Gordon - with Link Wray - ***Lonesone Train*** •


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

64 years old . Amazing !


----------



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

Check out the *HEAD BADGE*...










*TAGS:* 1952 53 schwinn head badge b6 auto cycle autocycle


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Retro 'ballooner' MTB in the making.

Thats one very cool bike.


----------

